# Grizzly Band Saw G0513x2



## JS333 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grizzly makes great tools. I recently got the G0555 14" model and I have been very impressed with it. I have done some resawing with good results. Your bigger saw should be able to handle just about any project you take on. Good luck with it.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawkster,
I just got the exact same saw. It is unbelievable. Like you said, veneers are a breeze.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

What's the latest on your Grizzly bandsaw? Has it lived up to your expectations?


----------



## pauldeo (Apr 17, 2009)

I have this saw being delivered before the end of the week. I will post a review once it is setup and running. I took the advice i found here on LJ and already ordered a WoodSlicer blade for it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish I had bougth a grizzly instead of a the over piced Laguna 16Hd


----------



## stp (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm considering buying this saw. How painful is changing the blade?


----------



## pauldeo (Apr 17, 2009)

Whether it is just a simple blade swap, or changing blades and retuning the saw, I have found both to be very easy. I previously had an old Craftsman 12" and changing blades and tuning on that SUCKED. I can swap out a blade with no tuning in about a minute or so. If it involves retuning the saw, such as resetting the table/fence to match the actual blade cut, adjusting all the rollers, etc. it's less than 10 minutes.

And, I swear by the Woodslicer blades from Highland Woodworking. My partner in the shop has a Powermatic 12" bandsaw, and has a carbide blade for it, and while it might last longer, it costs 5 times as much and doesn't cut any better….and also takes 4 times as wide a kerf.

Also, he has had about 4 parts break on the power matic so far and he has considerably less hours on his machine.

The grizzly is an awesome machine.


----------

